# Safeguard Deworming blocks



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone use these with goats? I had read a couple years ago in the IBGA magazine where goat farmers in Michigan were using them to combat deer worm in goats with good results.
Wondered if anyone else has used them at all? The packing says leave out for 3 days then remove. Does anyone do this or do you leave them out til they are gone?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The label I found online says not to use with lactating cattle.

Safeguard isn't the dewormer used to combat meningeal worm.

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/meningeal_gwmf.shtml


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I have nothing lactating, nor am I currently combating m-worm. I was simply inquiring if any one had used the block and interested in results. My knee is seriously banged up and while I have taken myself off the crutches (don't tell the surgeon please) I can not wrestle goats to worm. Won't be stable enough on it for 4-6wks. Thought maybe this block might help me during that time. I know safeguard is a weak wormer, but it still works on my farm.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The one reference I found said to set it out three days, then pick it up.


----------



## Momto5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Safeguard may be a "weak wormer", but we've been using it for awile and have hadno problems. Our vet agrees. Of course we clean barns everyday and pastures 3 times/week, plus we have rotating pastures and small numbers.Havent used the block but am interested in the results of those who have.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

SLD, I've tried it _specifically_ for deerworm. Some of our goats will pig out on it if left out, I guess because of the molasses, resulting in diarrhea, which I guess wouldn't be too bad, but then we weren't sure if they all were eating it. So we ended up just chiseling off some chunks and feeding it to them. Most of them love it, but a couple of them will not touch it. At least that way we can tell who isn't eating it, and I give them a dose orally.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Momto5 said:


> Safeguard may be a "weak wormer", but we've been using it for awile and have hadno problems. Our vet agrees. Of course we clean barns everyday and pastures 3 times/week, plus we have rotating pastures and small numbers.Havent used the block but am interested in the results of those who have.


AND, you live in New York state. Down here, its like worming with water.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Since the goat is a dead end route in the life cycle of the deerworm, the deerworm shouldn't become resistent over generations to Safeguard the way stomach worms have. 

The vet school here (in the south) suggested Safeguard or Ivermectin for deerworm rather than, say, moxidectin (Cydectin), because overuse of a medicine that was still effective on stomach worms would hurry along the stomach worms' resistance to that, too.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Safeguard is effective in deer worm and in the cases that I have talked with my vet on has been more successful then the rest of the dewormers here. I have several goat herd owners in my region that have fat heathy shinny goats and all they use is the safeguard blocks, however safeguard was not as effective as a dewormer in my herd.

Nancy, the advice on goats from UGA (if that is whom you are referring to) are science based on sheep not goats. Its not about as much as what you use as what you have used and how often you use it. Copper bolus has been the life saver of my herd Im down to deworming twice a year as maintance


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Copper bolus has been the life saver of my herd Im down to deworming twice a year as maintance 
.........................

Same for me with bolusing I am worming the day they kid and before breeding, and Safeguard didn't touch menengial worm here either, we only use Ivermectin.

The only secret bullet is to fecal, and even on crutches you could go pick up some freshly pooped poop, then see what worms you have to deal with, becuase if they are barber pole/HC than forget the safegaurd. If your worm free, than you just saved the price of the safeguard blocks. Safeguard isn't even a good tape worm med down here anymore.

And Mamato5 how do you clean your pastures? Even using cattle will only clean after rain, where puddles exsist, the larve and eggs cling to the grass and cattle vacume it up as they eat....there is no way of cleaning pastures unless your talking arid climates or deep freezes. Vicki


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I feed the horse paste wormer to mine in a piece of bread folded over. We get bread by the rack at the day old store, use it as a treat. They gobble it down, no wrestling for me.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheribelle said:


> I feed the horse paste wormer to mine in a piece of bread folded over. We get bread by the rack at the day old store, use it as a treat. They gobble it down, no wrestling for me.


oooo how much per pound of goat?


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the info and opinions. I put out the block last Sunday and everyone seemed to join in. Doing my own fecals is something I have alwasy wanted to learn to do and it is on my to do list.
As far as how much bread...I read somewhere that 1# of bread = 1# of grain. It also said though not to feed to much white bread as the flour is too processed. Just a thought.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

wintrrwolf 
Quote:
Originally Posted by Cheribelle 
I feed the horse paste wormer to mine in a piece of bread folded over. We get bread by the rack at the day old store, use it as a treat. They gobble it down, no wrestling for me. 

oooo how much per pound of goat? 


I read to use it 4 times stronger for goats than horses, So. If a goat weighs 50 lbs, I dial it to 200, 100 lbs, I dial the dose to 400. It's a tiny amount, really. They gobble it down. 
Between that and the Right now Onyx mineral, my goats are the shinest I have EVER seen them. :banana02:


----------

